# My first three rides as a driver for Uber Select yet got paid as UberX and UberPool, Why?



## dinabobina (Jul 21, 2016)

So I just went out tonite and got three rides, got home and looked and my pay and rides show as UberX and Uber Pool, while I am Uber Select. What is going on?


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

You just got baptized. Welcome to the shady world of Uber. When you get the ping, it should say what it is, just because you have a select car doesn't mean you won't get other pings. Unless you have a Select only profile


----------



## dinabobina (Jul 21, 2016)

Uber Steve LV said:


> You just got baptized. Welcome to the shady world of Uber. When you get the ping, it should say what it is, just because you have a select car doesn't mean you won't get other pings. Unless you have a Select only profile


I am so new, thanks for your reply! What is the Select Only Profile?? On my app I have the ability to change from normal Uber to Select on my profile. I have it on Select. Any tips?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I may be wrong but i think you have to do X amount of rides and maintain a X.xx rating before you qualify for select


----------



## dinabobina (Jul 21, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I may be wrong but i think you have to do X amount of rides and maintain a X.xx rating before you qualify for select


I thought the car you drove determined the Select status, no one told me I had to drive my car for so many regular rides....This is all becoming clear to me. From the moment they got my name wrong over 6 times, no support phone number, questions answered over emails from India and now making a total of $24 for my three rides combined. I am rethinking this Uber thing.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

Go to the office and tell them you are getting X and pool rides on your select profile. They should fix it on the spot


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

You're eligible for select, but are probably forced to accept all requests - X and select. The ones you took were probably just X rides. 

If you want to only accept select requests, you'll need your account set up that way. Email customer service (or go to your local office) and see if it's possible to set your account up to only get select pings, but don't hold your breath. Be prepared to do plenty of $3 rides in your nice car, whatever it is.


----------



## dinabobina (Jul 21, 2016)

Uber Steve LV said:


> Go to the office and tell them you are getting X and pool rides on your select profile. They should fix it on the spot


Where is the Uber office? Is it the place I signed up at and got my Tesla inspected? I looked online and see that you are right, you have to have 30 rides and maintain a rating of 4.75 to qualify for Uber Select, guess I have some driving to do!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

dinabobina said:


> Where is the Uber office? Is it the place I signed up at and got my Tesla inspected? I looked online and see that you are right, you have to have 30 rides and maintain a rating of 4.75 to qualify for Uber Select, guess I have some driving to do!


Omg you bought a Tesla to do Uber? Idiot of the year congrats enjoy those uberX and uberStool rides cause uber recently forced uberXL to take uberX and Uberpool so it's just a matter of time you will be driving around uberX and Uberpool folks in your tesla lmao epic fail.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

dinabobina said:


> Where is the Uber office? Is it the place I signed up at and got my Tesla inspected? I looked online and see that you are right, you have to have 30 rides and maintain a rating of 4.75 to qualify for Uber Select, guess I have some driving to do!


I don't know about the office, the 30 rides will probably be beneficial to you. Get all tje bugs worked out. People are less forgiving at select rates than X.

I wish i could tell you that your experience dealing with Uber so far is unusual, its not.

On a side note, please reconsider destroying ypur beautiful car driving drunken idiots around.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Omg you bought a Tesla to do Uber? Idiot of the year congrats enjoy those uberX and uberStool rides cause uber recently forced uberXL to take uberX and Uberpool so it's just a matter of time you will be driving around uberX and Uberpool folks in your tesla lmao epic fail.


Where do you see that she said she bought her car for Uber. Don't be an ass, you have no clue what is going on in her life.


----------



## dinabobina (Jul 21, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Where do you see that she said she bought her car for Uber. Don't be an ass, you have no clue what is going on in her life.


Thanks for the support and sticking up for me! I blocked him/ignored him. He is exactly the type of guy I hope never gets in my car.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

dinabobina said:


> Thanks for the support and sticking up for me! I blocked him/ignored him. He is exactly the type of guy I hope never gets in my car.


You're welcome... you may want to post in the Seattle forum for the location of the office.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

hey man congrats on getting accepted with uber....you will be very popular since you drive a Tesla!
now go make that $$$ man!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

14gIV said:


> hey man congrats on getting accepted with uber....you will be very popular since you drive a Tesla!
> now go make that $$$ man!!


You forgot to put "life changing" between the "that" and "$$$".


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You forgot to put "life changing" between the "that" and "$$$".


he drives a tesla he prob doesnt need the $ just something to do with his free time 
its a well known fact that drivers make around $10/hr nothing life changing but I'm sure its a fun gig


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

dinabobina said:


> So I just went out tonite and got three rides, got home and looked and my pay and rides show as UberX and Uber Pool, while I am Uber Select. What is going on?


You must do 25 Uber X rides before they let you do select.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

There is a guy doing Uber in Denver in a Tesla , he said he only was able to buy the car because he does Uber 8 hrs a week to pay the car payment and insurance . He has a free charging station at his work or home can't remember . The guy was really nice said he still profits a bit and it allowed him to buy his dream car . 

Back to the Select thing , once you get your rides in have them create 2 profiles for you One Select only and the other X & Select only . Only do X when it's surging over 2x other wise enjoy doing select. You don't get nearly as many rides but you get longer higher paying rides with a better quality of passenger and end up making much more money. Also Select customers seem to tip much more often


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

14gIV said:


> hey man congrats on getting accepted with uber....you will be very popular since you drive a Tesla!
> now go make that $$$ man!!





14gIV said:


> he drives a tesla he prob doesnt need the $ just something to do with his free time
> its a well known fact that drivers make around $10/hr nothing life changing but I'm sure its a fun gig


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


>


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> View attachment 52380


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


>





UberReallySucks said:


> View attachment 52380


reported both of you!

remove that horse thing pooping on my head


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

14gIV said:


> reported both of you!
> 
> remove that horse thing pooping on my head


You reallyy cracked me up LMAO


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

14gIV said:


> reported both of you!


Right back at you. It's not nice to talk about people's wives.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I may be wrong but i think you have to do X amount of rides and maintain a X.xx rating before you qualify for select


I think it is 25 rides


----------

